# aadr show



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

*aadr show in ohio... not too far from southern michigan*

aadr show oak harbor ohio
sept 3 and 4 
http://www.aadrdogs.com/web-storage/webstorage3/OakHarborOhio2011.jpg
we had a awsome time ate the coldwater mi show!
this is not too far for most southern michigan drivers!


----------

